# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Ενισχυτης για ψηφιακα

## atevagge1983

Η τηλεοραση μου πιανει ολα τα καναλια τα ψηφιακα εκτος απο αυτα που ειναι στην συχνοτητα 31 (Nickelodeon κλπ) .
Λογω του μωρου το χρειαζομαι καταλαβαινετε.. 
Εβγαλα ακομα και την πριζα και το εχω με ααπλο conector F και μετα κατευθειαν στην τηλεοραση αλλα τιποτα
Το σημα η παιζει με νερα η δεν παιζει καθολου.. 
Παλια ειχα τραβηξει κατι προεκτασεις καλωδιων αλλα θαφτηκαν στον τοιχο και που να σκαβεισ τωρα να βρεις τισ ενωσεις...
Το σημα οπως σας ειπα μια παιζει και μια οχι και που και που με νερα. 
Αν βαλω αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/meliconi-amp20-...r-p-PER.705224  θα το διορθωσουμε η οχι?
ειναι καλο? Ειχα και εναν πολυ παλιο ενισχυτη του 1989 τον εβαλα αλλαδεν ειδα δουλεια.. 
Αυτος ο  καινουριος θα κανει? θελω γνωμες...
Να θυμησω οτι ολα τα υπολοιπα καναλια παιζουν μια χαρα και οτι ειμαι σε οικοδομη με κεντρικη κεραια και σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και κεντρικος ενισχυτης στην κεραια...

----------


## sv2

> Η τηλεοραση μου πιανει ολα τα καναλια τα ψηφιακα εκτος απο αυτα που ειναι στην συχνοτητα 31 (Nickelodeon κλπ) .
> Λογω του μωρου το χρειαζομαι καταλαβαινετε.. 
> Εβγαλα ακομα και την πριζα και το εχω με ααπλο conector F και μετα κατευθειαν στην τηλεοραση αλλα τιποτα
> Το σημα η παιζει με νερα η δεν παιζει καθολου.. 
> Παλια ειχα τραβηξει κατι προεκτασεις καλωδιων αλλα θαφτηκαν στον τοιχο και που να σκαβεισ τωρα να βρεις τισ ενωσεις...
> Το σημα οπως σας ειπα μια παιζει και μια οχι και που και που με νερα. 
> Αν βαλω αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/meliconi-amp20-...r-p-PER.705224  θα το διορθωσουμε η οχι?
> ειναι καλο? Ειχα και εναν πολυ παλιο ενισχυτη του 1989 τον εβαλα αλλαδεν ειδα δουλεια.. 
> Αυτος ο  καινουριος θα κανει? θελω γνωμες...
> Να θυμησω οτι ολα τα υπολοιπα καναλια παιζουν μια χαρα και οτι ειμαι σε οικοδομη με κεντρικη κεραια και σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και κεντρικος ενισχυτης στην κεραια...



  Σάκη αν έχεις 0 και το πολλαπλασιάσεις  με το μηδέν το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι  μηδέν ότι και ενισχυτή να Βάλης το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο .Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνης η γνώμη μου είναι να δεις την κεραία να διορθώσεις διότι νεμεν τα αλλά τα κανάλια παίζουν αλλά το συγκεκριμένο έχει πιο χαμηλή ένταση σήματος για αυτό και έχεις γραμμές

----------


## atevagge1983

εχω ενταση σηματος 92% αλλα ποιοτητα σηματος 0% αντε καποιες φορες 10%
τωρα που ειδα τα νουμερα παλι δεν βοηθα που ηενταση ειναι 92%   ?

----------


## atevagge1983

καποια διαφορετικη γνωμη?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κάνε υπομονή μέχρι 30/10 που θα αλλάξουν οι συχνότητες και οι πομποί στα περιφερειακά του Χορτιάτη και αν δε δεις και τότε το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------

